# Table-Höhe und Table-BG



## trouble85 (29. Oktober 2004)

hi, 

ich habe gleich zwei probleme bzw. wüsst ich gern, ob jemand helfen kann. 

1. ich würd gern bei meiner hp die tabelle 100% höhe haben, also, dass die tabelle nie zu kurz ist. immer angepasst, an die höhe des browsers, so das, falls ich einen etwas kleineren content lade, trotzdem immer die gleiche tabellenhöhe habe. wie mach ich das. wenn ich bei tableheight 100% eingebe, macht er nichts 

2. ich arbeite mit tabellen-over-bg's. also, wenn man mit der maus drüber fährt, ändert er die farbe des tabellen-hintergrundes. ist es irgendwie möglich, dass, wenn man auf den link klickt, dass auch der bg bleibt. wenn man zum nächsten geht und den anklickt dann der bg bleibt. so dass man immer in der navigation weis, wo man ist und er sich hervor hebt. habs schon oft gesehen, nur weis ich nicht, wie das  

danke schon mal, wer hilft 

mfg


----------



## mobs (29. Oktober 2004)

1. Also eigentlich sollte das mit height=100% gehen. Allerdings hat du dann oben noch einen kleinen Freiplatz. Diesen bekommst du mit folgender Zeile weg.


```
<body topmargin=0>
```


Bei zweitens kann ich dir nicht helfen...


----------



## trouble85 (29. Oktober 2004)

oh danke, das erste  jetzt. merci vielmals


----------



## Gumbo (29. Oktober 2004)

Es ist schon korrekt, dass die Einstellung height="100%" im Tabellenelement als HTML-Attribut nicht funktioniert, da das height-Attribut dort garnicht zulässig ist.

Mit CSS wäre es jedoch möglich dies zu realisieren.


----------



## mobs (29. Oktober 2004)

Warum sollte Height=100% nicht funktioniere. In CSS würde es über heigth:100% gehen, ja aber warum wenn es auch in HTML geht ^^


----------



## trouble85 (29. Oktober 2004)

also, ich weis nur, dass es mit den 100% bei der breite funktioniert. bei der höhe klappt es aber nicht. nur mit topmargin


----------



## Gumbo (29. Oktober 2004)

Es _dürfte_ nicht funktionieren, da das height-Attribut für das Tabellenelement nicht existent ist. Mag sein, dass der veraltete Internet Explorer mal wieder sein „eigenes Süppchen kocht“ und es dort funktioniert, jedoch dürfte jeder moderne Browser dem widersprechen.
Dazu gehören übrigens auch die topmargin und leftmargin Attribute.


----------



## trouble85 (30. Oktober 2004)

nochmal zum 2. prob.

es sollte so sein, wie z.B. bei http://www.zitate.net/

wenn du auf "Suche" gehst, dann bleibt "Suche" blau unterlaufen. wenn du auf "Jahrestage" gehst, dann bleibt das blau.

weis jemand, wie das zu machen ist?


----------



## Gumbo (30. Oktober 2004)

Zu deinem zweiten Problem: Auf der von dir erwähnten Beispielseite wird mit den Pseudoklassen von CSS gearbeitet. Was die Darstellung der aktuellen Position angeht wird dem entsprechenden Verweis eine andere Klasse als den übrigen Verweisen zugeordnet.


----------

